# Seldom Seen Engine House, Sheffield, April 2016



## lonewolf (Apr 15, 2016)

Enjoyed this lil walk out wet and sludgy but well worth it, couldn't believe this was just around the corner from where I live, I also Couldn't get access to the inside as I thought if I climbed in I wouldn't of gotten back out, and due to the size and the many windows around I got some alright shots anyway. 

History
""
Dating from between 1855 and 1875, this Scheduled Ancient Monument, is an unusually large and rare form of engine house. It is the last remaining building from the Plumbley Collieries and provides valuable evidence of the layout and operation of a 19th century coal mine. 

Why is it called Seldom Seen? One suggestion is that because it lies hidden in the bottom of the valley it was 'Seldom Seen'. Another suggestion is that it was believed to be haunted, but the ghost was seldom seen.

We have completed some restoration to the building to ensure the structure's continued survival. 
""
_Taken From: https://goo.gl/njy5AS_


IMG_0021


IMG_0022 


IMG_0001 


IMG_0019 


IMG_0006 


IMG_0007 


IMG_0012


IMG_0016 


IMG_0015


IMG_0009 


IMG_0003 

I know some people aren't a fan of fish eye so I just kept it to the one 

Hope you enjoyed, Thanks for looking!


----------



## HughieD (Apr 15, 2016)

Nice to see this place. Covered it a while back. Did you get inside or are those pics through the bars?


----------



## lonewolf (Apr 15, 2016)

HughieD said:


> Nice to see this place. Covered it a while back. Did you get inside or are those pics through the bars?



Have you got a link? I ended up just doing it through the bars, thought about it climbing over but I didn't think I'd get back over haha


----------



## HughieD (Apr 15, 2016)

Apologies...read the text and it said you just took pix through the bars.

Here's a link for you:
http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/industrial-sites/30792-engine-house-moss-valley-sheffield-march-2015-a.html?highlight=sheffield


----------



## lonewolf (Apr 16, 2016)

HughieD said:


> Apologies...read the text and it said you just took pix through the bars.
> 
> Here's a link for you:
> http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/industrial-sites/30792-engine-house-moss-valley-sheffield-march-2015-a.html?highlight=sheffield



Thank You Looks good! It's okay  I didn't notice the bunker when I was down there had a look around but I think it's been filled/bricked up!


----------



## Chopper (Apr 16, 2016)

Nice place this is, shame about the no access. Return with a telescopic ladder!!!


----------



## lonewolf (Apr 16, 2016)

Chopper said:


> Nice place this is, shame about the no access. Return with a telescopic ladder!!!



GOOD PLAN!  Probably wouldn't get seen either or look out of the ordinary with a ladder in your hands :L


----------



## Rubex (Apr 17, 2016)

Nice one lonewolf!


----------



## degenerate (Apr 18, 2016)

That's pretty cool that, nice one


----------



## lonewolf (Apr 18, 2016)

Thanks for sharing the love :wcool:


----------



## Potter (Apr 18, 2016)

I love the name of it. It's ok, that fish pic looks good.


----------



## lonewolf (Apr 18, 2016)

Potter said:


> I love the name of it. It's ok, that fish pic looks good.



Thank you I know people have mixed reviews on the fish eye


----------

